# Bugs



## lienluu (Jan 15, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea what these are? I'll try to get a better photo...


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 15, 2012)

Maybe a scale.... A magnifier will help you.

It can be male boisduval scale. Females are round.

http://www.aos.org/images/img_content/newsletter/Boisduval.jpg


----------



## Shiva (Jan 15, 2012)

I would go for scale too and possibly mealy bugs in their initial stage.


----------



## lienluu (Jan 15, 2012)

Great thank you! They are so scary :/ they make the hairs on the back of my neck stand on end.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 15, 2012)

Alcohol on cotton swab....quick.


----------



## Roth (Jan 15, 2012)

indonesian type of scales... It spreads everywhere in Asia, they are half way between scales and mealybugs. Imidacloprid is useless, they are already resistant, as it the alcohol swab or nonsystemic treatments as the larvae stick to the emerging leaves and get bigger as the leaf expands. Try a carbamate like carbofuran or aldicarb.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice plant though....is it an emersonii?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2012)

Ewww! Kill them now!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 16, 2012)

Roth, are you saying that alcohol on cotton swab is useless for that scale species ???


----------

